# Funniest Pictures



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I dotn have any with my horse but I have some of the doggies 

This is Miss Molly..my parents bulldog









Our doggies Rosie the bulldog Queen and Peewee

Peewee likes to use Rosie's big badonk a donk for a pillow 









Rosie and her bike









Sleeping with her tongue out and sitting up


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

nice guys !! here are some of my pics  i like the second one especially - i think its hilarious !!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rowdy(first pic) buddy(second pic) dug(third pic)

SMILE!!








Awww


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hope you like them


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

my dog kobi's first birthday









my old dog oakey (the big one) and my dad's dog indy (the little one)









my cat tina and my dog ruby









i have more but ill post them later cause they arent on this computer


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is my headless, 3-legged horse!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

we should make this into a contest, who wants to judge ?


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, I dont haha, cause than it doesnt seem fair. if one person judges its only based on their opinion, not three or four ppls opinions. I guess if a few others did than I would with them.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are three from me!

Junior, don't you love his big triumphant buck after he dumped me in the grass?









Junior, looks like a dead horse...









Wasim, reminds me of those silly animal cards that have cats and dogs with really BIG eyes on them.









Wasim, showing me what he thinks of me and the bridle in my hand.


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

My horsey, Georgie sticking his tongue out.lol


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are mine :wink:

Who here doesn't like to stick there tongue out?








Would you just stay still I will get it off of you!








I swear mum I did not eat the chair.......


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

jadeewood- i LOVE that last picture. i would blow that up and frame it!

ok here are mine: and i swear, my dogs dont always look THIS goofy!

Chloe









Lexi









Almagro









Stan O Polka - mid-shake!


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Your pictures are all funny ! I was laughting when I saw them ...

I have a lot of funny pictures ... but this is the most recent ! My horse is the new groom in this equestrian center lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have some good ones!!

Aerin - 









Nugget -









'Zombie Ponies'. They were getting up from rolling. Windy and Gent -









Windy -


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I have tons.

Gracie managed to get herself stuck. This is her looking at me like, "please help, mom..... please?"









Annaconda, an ancient solid paint I used to work with.









JD, my friend's ancient Arab mare.









Bubba, an Arab gelding. [Not me in the picture.]









Buttercup, the mini, and my Paint, Ricci.









Ricci.









Ricci again.









Ok, that's all I can find, right now, lol.


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I also have some funny pictures from my work. I work at a very nice dog/cat boarding facility. During our slow seasons we get a little crazy with the camera! None of these dogs are mine and I am only in some of the pictures but they are funny!









This dog's name was Capone (like the gangster). "Tax evasion. I don't know what the IRS is talking about". (Capone)









Dance classes lol.


















We drink alot of coffee. Angel needs her drinks too.









We rescued this one eyed pekignese (sp?). His name is Herman!









Chowbella and Princess









Please excuse my face lol.









We let Kayla take care of the crabby customers.









We all match (except I have my right eye lol).

Sorry this was soooo long!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

andysgagirl said:


>


LOL!!! That is hilarious :lol:


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

That was the day we brought our first two horses :lol: I had treats in my pockets! I didn't even know he had licked me until the pictures came out!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, great pics!









Here is Gus the carriage horse. After my lesson, I took Kelly into the barn, looked at the BO and told her "Gus is dead." 









Then he woke up after I went to go see him.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

*Two headed dog*

I took this pic of my dogs, Max and Lacey, a few years ago when I was just playing with my new camera. I didn't even realize how it looked until later.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

snoggle said:


> I took this pic of my dogs, Max and Lacey, a few years ago when I was just playing with my new camera. I didn't even realize how it looked until later.


 lol :shock: 2 for 1 Deal :wink:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

so here are a few

Pic #1 & 2 My daughters pony broke in!! My daughter was taking a bath and screaming like crazy and the next thing I know the pony slid the sliding glass door open and came in to investigate!!



















and the last one is of my dog


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^LOL i love the one of the horse Breaking in the house, That would be something !


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> so here are a few
> 
> Pic #1 & 2 My daughters pony broke in!! My daughter was taking a bath and screaming like crazy and the next thing I know the pony slid the sliding glass door open and came in to investigate!!
> 
> ...



My pony came in the house once, we found him going to town on some dog biscuts!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love all of these pictures!!!! they are all so cute and funny. The pony in the house is hillarious.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My horse and dogs lol always keep my laughing


----------

